# Shane Thomas



## arpeggio

Oh no. Not another mini-Mozart for members to go gaga over.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/child-prodigy-writes-symphony-45-piece-5751324

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X7DE8BO?ie=UTF8&redirect=true&ref_=cm_cd_asin_lnk






He was born on September 1, 1999.

Maybe we will find three more mini-Mozart's by the end of the month.


----------



## GreenMamba

I love how they compare the kid to Mozart and then have his teacher say he's "one of the best" students he's had. So who else has this guy taught?


----------



## arpeggio

GreenMamba said:


> I love how they compare the kid to Mozart and then have his teacher say he's "one of the best" students he's had. So who else has this guy taught?


Alma Deutscher?


----------



## violadude

Uh-uh. Every kid who can play the piano pretty well these days in the "next Mozart" 

Hyperbolic media at its finest.


----------



## mstar

I'd just rather listen to a _good_ recording - I don't care what age the performer is. Him or her being young isn't going to make any difference. If I like it, I listen to it. And usually, "child prodigies" cannot even come close to the proficiency - a good part of which is due to decades of musical exposure - that older musicians have. That is one of the main issues with "child prodigies". I mean, I could also get my computer to play notes technically correctly with all the proper dynamics in.

There's simply that essential element of exposure over time that is a big part of learning to play instruments. At least that's how it is for me.


----------



## Pugg

arpeggio said:


> Alma Deutscher?


----------

